# Problema con talkd

## bld

Salve Ho fatto 

emerge netkit-talkd .. ed ha installato il talkd con binari e tutto

poi ho fatto installato anche ytalkd..

il problema pero e' che quando ho fatto

rc-update add talkd default .. mi ha dato errore

poi mi sono andato a dare un occhiata a /etc/init.d/ 

e ho visto che non cera proprio lo scriptino.. cosa faccio??

Ci vuole per forza inetd???

grazie

ps. Sono talmente imbranato che non ho visto nel post precendete che ...

anziche fare "post reply" ho fatto "new post" ... e il comento "e' tutto ok" andava

nel precedente post.. cmq situazione assurda  :Razz:  come tutta la mia vita hahahah

Buona serata ;P

----------

## cerri

 *Quote:*   

> Ci vuole per forza inetd???

 

Si, cmq c'e' un altro thread identico...  :Embarassed:  ciao

----------

## bld

Ho fatto tutto quello scritto nel forum precedente, 

"emerge xinetd", poi ho fatto copy paste la configurazione

ed ho messo il file /etc/xinet.d/talkd pero.. ancora al inizio non parte =/

ecco le mie config.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#cat /etc/xinetd.conf

-

# Sample configuration file for xinetd

defaults

{

        only_from      = localhost home.fasteweb.net

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

-----------------------------------------------------

#cat /etc/xinet.d/talkd

..

service ntalk 

{ 

disable = no 

socket_type = dgram 

wait = yes 

user = nobody 

group = tty 

server = /usr/sbin/in.talkd 

} 

-----

e ho su /etc/services non e' comentato ntalk.

Qualcosa mi e' sfuggito?  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Che significa non parte? Non hai il servizio xinetd all'avvio?

----------

## bld

Ok ce l'ho fatta con l'aiuto di un howto nel sito della debian.

----------

